# Muffin & Misty - 5 yr old Ragdolls



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

*MUST GO TOGETHER*
Name: Misty
Colour/Pattern: Blue mitted with nose blaze
Age: 9 years old
Sex: Female Neuter
Location: Scotland

Name: Muffin
Colour/Pattern: Seal Colourpoint
Age: 9years old
Sex: Female Neuter
Location: Scotland
Contact: ragsrescue

*About the cats*:
These girls must go together, to a home where they can have access to a safe, enclosed garden, which they are used to and enjoy together. They are healthy with no litter tray issues - vaccination is due and will be updated by the surrendering owner, who sadly has to part with them because of a change of personal circumstances. They have experience of visiting grandchildren, but none whatsoever of dogs, and become worried if see a strange cat, so must go as the only pets.
Muffin
















Misty


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

These cats are now looking to move quickly. Please note their ages are 9 years old - not 5 years as we were first told but both are in good health.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

all I can say is WOW Misty is one stunning lady x


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

Gorgeous cats and both have many years left!


----------



## Domoniques (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi 
Those swimming pool eyes lovely I am surprised to see so many Ragdoll for rescue


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Sadly a sign of the times I think though in this particular case the owner is absolutely heartbroken - having to give them up due to a change in personal circumstances where they are unable to take the take these lovely cats with them.


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

Aww, I would love to take them home...however, I live in Preston!  I hope they find great homes asap!


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Whilst we prefer to keep the cats fairly local whenever we can we are prepared to move them if the best home is outside the local area. We have a lovely band of volunteers who help us move cats around the country as and when required!


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

Do you think they could make friends with a couple of other cats though? As I have one, aged 9 months and my new housemate has one, aged 3 years. They are both female and spayed. 

xx


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Ah perhaps not - their present owner would prefer them to go to a home where they were the only pets.


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

oh no!  I have actually fallen in love with them!


----------

